# need advice please....



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, i need some advice please...

We have a ferry booked for August 20th Dover/Calais and after that we dont know where to go. Its our first trip over to the continent with our MH. We have two girls one 4yr and one 3 mnths so we want either a lake site or coast. I had in mind lake garda, or Austria, but also have been considering the atlantic coast of France. Obviously we have not booked yet , would it be advisable to book as its peak season or just wing it???

Any suggestions greatly welcome...

Cheers 
Gareth...
Ps we are going for ten days.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

laikaecovip said:


> Hi everyone, i need some advice please...
> 
> We have a ferry booked for August 20th Dover/Calais and after that we dont know where to go. Its our first trip over to the continent with our MH. We have two girls one 4yr and one 3 mnths so we want either a lake site or coast. I had in mind lake garda, or Austria, but also have been considering the atlantic coast of France. Obviously we have not booked yet , would it be advisable to book as its peak season or just wing it???
> 
> ...


Hi,
Aug 20 is not peak as most French & other Europeans will be back at home or on their way.
Don't book as you will have no problem finding campsites or Aires.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Normally I'd say don't book but Garda does get packed and if you want to ensure you are not stuck in a tiny pitch with no space to even put out your awning I would book there. We were there 16 and 17th September last year and got the very last pitch at Camping Serennella and that practically in the awning of a tent next door ! 

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

laikaecovip said:


> I had in mind lake garda


It's a real treat, we stayed at Camping Butterfly, excellent for the kids but very popular so maybe needs booking.

10 days isn't long.

A bit closer Lausanne has it's lake and it's a lovely typical Swiss city. We camped next to the Lido ( Camping Lido ?? ).

Long ago we stayed in Interlaken ( Manor Farm ? ), so many things to see round there.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

With two small children I would suggest the Atlantic coast of France. Lots of families, lots of children to play with. Lots of sea and LOADS of sand. 

There are hundreds of sites along the coast. Do a search on Google and take your pick.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I would opt for the west coast of france with young kids. The Biarritz area is nice or somewher like Royan on the west coast which is nearer. There are nice sites in these areas. Look at www.campingcard.co.uk. for site suggestions.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

For the time that you are away I would look no further than the Vendee or the Loire.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I agree with MikeCo, you would be travelling most of the time. 
France is a lot bigger than you think.


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

has anyone any experience of the black forest, and are there any lakes there ??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

laikaecovip said:


> has anyone any experience of the black forest, and are there any lakes there ??


Indeed there are ! Titisee is one of them with pedalos, a small beach, lots of gifte shoppes, lake trips and a huge MH parking place where you can overnight- at a price. No facilities there and it is about 2.50 euros per day but expensive over-night.

I'd go with others however and go to the Atlantic coast. Titisee is not a place for small children.

G


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

okay thanks for the advice,,,

maybey i`ll start looking into atlantic french coast..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two sites we liked and would be suitable for children:

Camping Ur-Onea at Bidart, on the outskirts of Biarritz- there is a big aire on the outskirts of Biarritz which is fine for daytime use with a bus to save you walking uphill to town.. or a bus from close to the site to town direct.

Camping Club d'Arcachon - this site has a free bus into town from outside the site or you can walk through pleasant gardens and quiet streets to town. The beach is stunning and stretches for miles and, if you have bikes, there is a cycle track for miles along the promenade as well as miles of tracks through the pine forests around.

The dune de Pyla, the biggest dune in Europe, with a good MH aire ( see campsite database) is close by and we enjoyed watching a nursery school and teachers struggle up that ! They loved it !

.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Biarritz is far too far for a 10 day holiday.

Better to risk the weather in Brittany/Vendee. 

La Baule has one of the finest beaches in France. I burned my feet on the sand there one May.


----------

